# Road trip with Mr. Popsalot



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok, I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this or not, so I'm sorry if I'm in the wrong here.

On the 27th I'm going to be heading to my aunties place to visit my horse and everyone else up there as well, for a week. Now, since my boyfriend isn't really to fond of Popsalot, he doesn't want to take care of him again. And since he wont pick him up and spend any bonding time with him while I'm gone, I've decided to take Popsalot with me. Everyone there is excited to meet him, which is nice to know and a good feeling about having to bring him along. 

I know when travelling it is wisely reccommended to place your hedgie in a hard sided cat carrier, labelled with their information in case of an emergency. What I was wondering about was keeping them warm. I know about the hand warmers, and that is what I plan on using, if I need to. I'll be leaving my home in Alberta and heading to Vernon, British Columbia which is approximately 10-12 hours away. I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that its going to be too hot in the car to not have air conditioning on, so the AC will most likley be on for part, if not all of the trip. So that would be my reasoning for using the hand warmers. Now with saying that, I know how to use them, although I've never had to use them before. Do I need to break them before I plan on leaving with Popsalot? Like a couple hours before, so they are not to hot? I know about wrapping them in a sock or something else so they are not in direct contact with my little hedgie. I'm just unsure of when I should put them in with him.

Thanks for any and all of your help


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Handwarmers typically get warmer the longer they are on kinda like. low low med med high high high med med low low dead
Id hook up a thermometer in there so you can see the temp(and adjust ac as needed). Put the hand warmer in the sock on one side of the crate that way if he wants to escape from the heat he can.


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Handwarmers typically get warmer the longer they are on kinda like. low low med med high high high med med low low dead
> Id hook up a thermometer in there so you can see the temp(and adjust ac as needed). Put the hand warmer in the sock on one side of the crate that way if he wants to escape from the heat he can.


Thanks. I didn't know they did that! His whole cage is coming with me as well so I'll have his thermometer in with him so I can tell how hot or cold it is. The only thing I wasn't too sure about was if I had to break the warmer a certain length of time before I leave and put it in his carrier with him. Guess its time to ask my boyfriend if he's got any spare hand warmers!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah thats how most are. :3 Just keep an eye on the temp while you drive and you'll do fine. :3 Good luck with your trip! =O
If you check ski shops they usually have some in the back.


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

Found some really cheap ones at Zellers. $1.40 or so for a pair so I got one  Or rather my sister got it for me since I was driving her around half the day haha. And thank you! I shall have fun on my trip. Everyone at the ranch is excited to meet Mr. Popsalot and I'm excited to see my horse lol.


----------

